# Doing Well Fixing The Missing Forum Issue Lads.



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Now MK3 missing, and MK2 missing in subsection. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi there,

Thanks, I'm going to get this reported to our techs to get them to look into what's going on.

Niall


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Geeze louise! The home page keeps getting shorter and shorter every day!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTFAdmin said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks, I'm going to get this reported to our techs to get them to look into what's going on.
> 
> Niall


Hi, Only now, this was first reported on Friday :roll: [smiley=furious3.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

It's 'phpBB' Hoggy, that's _lightning_ fast for them


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

About time


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

It was reported before I reported it. I bumped it. It's been escalated and our tech team are working on it.

Niall


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Maybe it's been hacked by enemas of the state to make us look bad - Russian bots, or whatever those things are feeding us fake news. Certainly some things need to be brought back and other stuff retired.


----------



## KingS (Nov 17, 2018)

its only been a week or so. still cant see many forums including the buy/ sell section

who is employed to fix it? the same people as those negotiating brexit??


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

A sad state of affairs :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

KingS said:


> its only been a week or so. still cant see many forums including the buy/ sell section
> 
> who is employed to fix it? the same people as those negotiating brexit??


 :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello there,

This is still being looked into.
As a workaround, this link should bring you that section: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=19

Sorry for the inconvenience,

Ed


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTFAdmin said:


> Hello there,
> This is still being looked into.
> As a workaround, this link should bring you that section: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=19
> Sorry for the inconvenience, Ed


Hi Ed, I know you are trying to help & you are probably not the Tech dept. but we sorted out our own links to many sections over a week ago. Thanks anyway.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1889511
Hoggy.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

This really is whoever shouts loudest gets the fix, the complaints have gone incredibly quiet since the Mk1 8N forum is on the index page, being that is 92.672% of the traffic.


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

Wow still cant believe it hasnt been sorted, if this board was a horse, it would have been shot by now


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

SLine_Tom said:


> Wow still cant believe it hasnt been sorted, if this board was a horse, it would have been shot by now


It's pathetic isn't it. But looking at how they've handled previous issues I'm not at all surprised. I can only assume it's a one man band.


----------



## MisanoRed (Dec 20, 2018)

barry_m2 said:


> SLine_Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Wow still cant believe it hasnt been sorted, if this board was a horse, it would have been shot by now
> ...


Apparently run by these:

https://www.verticalscope.com/

Far from one man band and even more crazy it's not just been fixed overnight.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MisanoRed said:


> Far from one man band and even more crazy it's not just been fixed overnight.


The way they handle support issues would suggest otherwise.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Well adore is back to normal. Winner


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Not quite

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

The site seems back to normal, thanks to all involved in resolving this.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup, it should be restored now.

Sorry for not giving the heads up.

Let us know if this is still happening.

Ed


----------



## Alexjeffrey (Jul 25, 2018)

TTFAdmin said:


> Yup, it should be restored now.
> 
> Sorry for not giving the heads up.
> 
> ...


For me nothing is showing whilst trying to access the forum using tapatalk, all I get is a loading message then a timed out message. About a week ago the mk2 forum appeared but still no mk1, Mk3, as of this morning nothing is showing again, I can access the mk1 forum through one of the other icons on the tapatalk page but the whole forum of mk1, mk2, mk3 is mixed up, very frustrating to say the least. I contacted Tapatalk and they told me the owners of the site are using an old system that would need updating? Can anything be done to restore the forum's using tapatalk ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

